# white bugs/mites in whites tank?



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

hi i noticed in my WTFs housing today that there are some sort of white bulb shaped bugs on my frogs poop. i dont know if this means theyve got some sort of parasite as they just seem to be on the surface and not in it (gross)........kinda worried....theyre about no bigger than 1mm...tiny.just about see them moving


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have had these in my tank from time to time as well...it seems they just appear? Mine were not on poop though just in the substrate, I cleaned out the tank and used all new stuff and within a month they were back...dont know what they are though...


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

sounds like mites


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Or springtails...which are healthy and eat the poop......Pics?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Or springtails...which are healthy and eat the poop......Pics?


Correct!

Springtails (Collembola) are helpful little detritivores who especially love a nice bit of poo, if you're lucky you might have these guys and other goodies like millipedes in your substrate


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

so...how do you tell the difference? I have always used eco bricks...have never purposely introduced them...although I have had live mosses from dartfrog? The thing is that they are so tiny you cant really see any detail, only tiny whitish specks moving around...mine were almost always on the dampest soil...


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Prod near them and they will spring/flick/hop/disappear. Mites will crawl off.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

So what I had was mites cause they just crawled around...oh dear. Well, I have recently completly cleaned my set up and replaced all of the soils ect because I was moving the tank....so...if they return, what do I do...? And, if I am getting mites, what am I doing wrong???


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> So what I had was mites cause they just crawled around...oh dear. Well, I have recently completly cleaned my set up and replaced all of the soils ect because I was moving the tank....so...if they return, what do I do...? And, if I am getting mites, what am I doing wrong???


same here!!! how do i stop these buggers¬!!!


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

ive removed their tank, sprayed everything with reptile disinfectnct and left them in boiling hot water to soak in the bath.( not the frogs that is lol)..along with the tank.

ive also given them a bath with luke warm water....... as i found 1 on 1 of them 

hope theyll be ok now?? gonna give them panacur just incase! lol


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

I had the same problem not long after I got my Oscar, I stripped his tank & boiled everything except him & they still came back. But last time I did this (about 3 months ago?) I used this > http://images.channeladvisor.com/Se...ges/4/597175_beaphar_reptile_insect_spray.jpg both in the empty tank & on the stuff in it (it's amphib safe) and I *touches wood* haven't seen one since :2thumb:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Whether they were mites or something else. Look at the evidence 
The critters were feeding on the poo or on the floor, they are soil mites which are detritivores.

There is a bit of a knee jerk panic perception that mites = bad news.
Lots and lots and lots of mites are totally harmless and not concerned with your animals one bit, some are positively helpful


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

i had this in a crestie viv once but they where in the water mostly and then i started to notice they where in the soil


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

So...if the mites do not appear on the frog...does that mean they are harmless?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

ilovetoads2 said:


> So...if the mites do not appear on the frog...does that mean they are harmless?


Should do, even if you see one wandering over your frog, it's probably just having a stroll! Unless you find them on the frog stationary or attached, there's nothing to worry about.
In addition to that, I've never ever seen an amphibian with mites in my life.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

I have these white critters in my red eye viv and have done for some time. They pose no danger to my frogs, and infact help keep the viv clean. I have seen them eating poop and dead insects. they clean from my branches and leaves as well.

The fact is they help form part of the eco system and provide a service. I would not panic as i have had NO problems regarding them and my frogs.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

That is a great relief! I have only ever seen a few, and never on or near Fred, but it is good to know I am not doing something wrong. :no1:

So...what about those little larve that come with cricks...I do try and weed them out when transporting cricks...but with little or no luck of getting them all...are they harmful to the cricks or frogs, or do they have no effect?


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> So...what about those little larve that come with cricks...I do try and weed them out when transporting cricks...but with little or no luck of getting them all...are they harmful to the cricks or frogs, or do they have no effect?


i do not feed them to my frogs as they aint the cleaness of insects, but i was imformed by one of europes largest live food wholsalers they are haremless.


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> Whether they were mites or something else. Look at the evidence
> The critters were feeding on the poo or on the floor, they are soil mites which are detritivores.
> 
> There is a bit of a knee jerk panic perception that mites = bad news.
> Lots and lots and lots of mites are totally harmless and not concerned with your animals one bit, some are positively helpful


But i don't use soil, I use kitchen towel (its just easier, coco husk was a b!tch to clean out every week!)

Either way they are rid of them now :2thumb:touch wood :whip:

thanks :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They could still be springtails- the small whitish ones often found on the surface of the water in tropical fish tanks don't really jump much- and they tend to stick to damp areas in terraria. Even if they are mites, they are probably harmless scavenger ones- they aren't clustered on the frogs, they are feeding on the dung. To be honest, I wouldn't worry too much about them.


----------

